# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  Fire belly newts

## Something fishy

Hi guys I just joined AQ. I've been working on a fire belly newt tank for a week. The problem I have now is finding newts. I bought a pair from an LFS last year but haven't seen them since. Does anyone know where I can get some? If so please message at 90355977. Thanks.

----------


## exotic_idiot

Maybe you can order direct from that LFS... 
When there's market for it, they will bring in.
I remember some days ago 1 bro asking me where to find too.

----------


## Something fishy

thanks but i have no idea how to order from them and i'm just looking for a few.

----------


## bryan

Sorry no leads from me.
You might have to do some legwork. 
They pop up at the least expected places, 
I've seen them in those wet market aquarium stalls even.

----------


## Something fishy

thanks guys will ask around at that LFS soon. i am using aquarium soil as my substrate. is that safe for the newts? or should i cover it with a layer of gravel?

----------


## Jimboa

I have been using aqua soil with a paddletail newt since last August, so far so good.
I have only seen paddletail newts in LFS, never fire belly. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## eddy planer

Do take very good responsibility with paddle tail newt. Keep updating us with pictures of your paddletail and influence us, too.

----------


## Jimboa

I'm doing the best I can. The condition they were kept in the lfs was really bad. Crowd in a small critter keeper, some missing limbs. Wish I can save them all.ImageUploadedByTapatalk1403442362.575297.jpg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## eddy planer

Wow wow wow!!  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
I must say you got a gorgeous critter! It is swimming among other fishes. Hopefully, this fella isn't a predator.

Thanks for posting, bro!

----------


## Jimboa

I think it's a female, but can't really tell. The fishes are feeders to supplement it's diet of freeze-dried tubiflex cubes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kennethc

> I have been using aqua soil with a paddletail newt since last August, so far so good.
> I have only seen paddletail newts in LFS, never fire belly. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Funny i only have seen fire bellies in lfs and not paddletail newts before!

----------


## Zenith82

Please note that paddletail newts are very aggressive and territorial. Do have big tanks if you intend to keep more, if not they will start biting each other till one is weak and pass on.

----------


## johnchor

yes paddletails and warty newts are very aggressive.
CFBN is milder.

----------


## Zenith82

Just to share, paddle tails and warty newts (Pachytritons) are consider aquatic unlike the firebelly newts (Cynops), so don't really need dry land space. Do ensure they have more water to live in and not a small pool.

----------


## Jimboa

Yes, their aggression is the reason I only have one. Would love to keep a pair through. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Jimboa

I'm in China now and thought I'll share a photo I took today of CFBNs I saw for sale. Wish they are so readily available back home.
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1403530621.223114.jpg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zenith82

Wow, they look skinny. Actually they look like the japanese fire belly (Cynops pyrrhogaster) more than the chinese (Cynops orientalis). I see alot of clawed frogs behind too! =)

----------


## Jimboa

They do look like the Japanese ones but way smaller. The biggest ones are no longer than 10cm. Nice catch on the clawed frogs. There are also axolotls, alligator turtles and more. They all seemed to be wild caught.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Huzainie Xelhes

> Funny i only have seen fire bellies in lfs and not paddletail newts before!


hi there! I'm curious, are you sure its Fire Bellies that you saw? cuz I'm pretty sure all I've seen in LFSs are the paddle tails =( would you care to share (PM me) the LFSs place. Cuz I've been looking for it high and low!!! Especially the Chinese Fire Bellies  :Sad:

----------


## BFG

Those frogs looks like they have been artificially dyed.

----------


## Justikanz

My firebelly newt, which we affectionately named Wally, recently passed away, after ruling his tank for almost 3 years. I had not been able to find a replacement. If anyone knows where I can find one, please let me know via email.  :Smile: 1183.jpg

----------


## eddy planer

I have fire belly paddle newt to let go, you interested?

----------


## Justikanz

> I have fire belly paddle newt to let go, you interested?


Oh! How can I contact you?  :Razz:  I will out for a holiday soon but I will be interested to look after the newt after I return...  :Smile:

----------


## eddy planer

thanks for your interest in FBN. you may either whatsapp me or text me 93869765

----------


## Justikanz

> thanks for your interest in FBN. you may either whatsapp me or text me 93869765


Hi Eddy, I think you gave me a wrong number...  :Razz:

----------


## eddy planer

Oops yeah sorry ..is long number. 93869654

----------


## kennethc

Ayiah saw this too late! I am looking for fire belly newt too :-(

----------


## cdckjn

I have only one fire belly newt to give away - reason : shifting office. Please message me for contact. Thanks.

----------


## cdckjn

ok closing the gift of fire belly newt - will contact the lucky guy tomorrow.

----------


## tuajia

Aiyah! Too late  :Sad:

----------


## vivaboy76

Any paddletail newts???

----------

